# Electrical Wiring 220v to 110v



## codeboy_ (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok so here in about 1 month I am moving from the US to Israel for 6mnths-1yr to spend time with my fiance while she finishes here military service.
I will be staying at her friend home where she lives. simply the us uses 110 outlets and they use 220 European outlets, as all of my many electronics use 110 except my desktop computers that I can switch to 220, I would like to know if there is an easy way to convert the 220 European plugs to a 110 US plug in our room or add a second box next to the 220 plug without running new wiring, I understand that 1 half of a 3 phase 220 equals a 120 line can I wire half the wiring from each 220 and come up with a 110 line, if anyone one has the answer or can send me a schematic I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.adaptelec.com/index.php?main_page=document_general_info&products_id=315



> I understand that 1 half of a 3 phase 220 equals a 120 line


I believe you're thinking of single phase.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

codeboy_ said:


> Ok so here in about 1 month I am moving from the US to Israel for 6mnths-1yr to spend time with my fiance while she finishes here military service.
> I will be staying at her friend home where she lives. simply the us uses 110 outlets and they use 220 European outlets, as all of my many electronics use 110 except my desktop computers that I can switch to 220, I would like to know if there is an easy way to convert the 220 European plugs to a 110 US plug in our room or add a second box next to the 220 plug without running new wiring,* I understand that 1 half of a 3 phase 220 equals a 120 line can I wire half the wiring from each 220 and come up with a 110 line, if anyone one has the answer or can send me a schematic I would be greatly appreciative*.


Totally wrong, but

the most modern power supplies for a electronics equipment can work from 90 to 220 V /wide range input/ without problems.
Read the manuals or stick on it .

The easiest way is step down transformer/adapter - 220/110 volts. Divide voltage by two. In every better electronics store.
The most important is the power which you need (Watts).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformer

http://www.nextag.com/transformer-220v_-_110v/products-html

have a nice time


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

ARTETUREN said:


> Totally wrong, but
> 
> the most modern power supplies for a electronics equipment can work from 90 to 220 V /wide range input/ without problems.
> Read the manuals or stick on it .
> ...





> The most important is the power which you need (Watts).


Hertz/cycles used be be important when traveling also I believe.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

wowzer said:


> Hertz/cycles used be be important when traveling also I believe.


Only for motors/vibrators/ and aged radio clocks . 
Little bit slower, and warmer when you used them.
In other cases don`t worry.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

codeboy_ said:


> can I wire half the wiring from each 220 and come up with a 110 line


Yes, you sure can. Though not recommended, and possibly a violation in some areas, in my State, where you are allowed to do your own wiring, I had a small room with a 220 plug in it and wanted to use a 110 washing machine. I just used half the circuit - one of the "hot" legs and the neutral to get the 110. The only real problem with doing this is that it could well be dangerous for anyone else who came along to work on it if they didn't know what you had done. That is one of the major reasons why uniformity is a wise thing - I got a bad shock once because someone had used the white wire for a hot supply to a light when it should have been black. It was not a problem strictly from an electrical point of view, but not very considerate of anyone else who might come along later (like me).

But it's not dangerous if temporary and you are the only one working on it. The problem of unbalanced loads also will not be anything to worry about with that small of a load under consideration. But if the same thing were happening all over the building, for example, an electrician couldn't effectively balance things by looking at the service box alone, and that would be a problem and another good reason to do things the right way. 

I'm sure that simple adapters that split the service are available so that you don't need to be opening any circuit boxes to get power. Just go to a hardware store.

The frequency will be in the range of 50-60 Hz and that will transform fine in your power supply. The frequency varies all day, anyway. The power company lowers it under load to reduce the demand slightly, and then increases it at night to get all the clocks running on time again. A variation of a few Hz will make no difference. Power companies have recently agreed to drop the uniform 60 Hz nationwide to allow for intermittent solar and other sources of energy to connect to the grid more easily. That means that none of our clocks will ever be right again, but we still won't have excuses for lateness beyond a few seconds. We just won't be sending one huge, synchronized electromagnetic pulse into space any more for the aliens to see.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

codeboy_ said:


> .... *I understand that 1 half of a 3 phase 220 equals a 120 line *can I wire half the wiring from each 220 and come up with a 110 line, if anyone one has the answer or can send me a schematic I would be greatly appreciative.





Elvandil said:


> Yes, you sure can. .


Think again.

This is polyphase system, and between any two phases is 400 V. Absolutely wrong. Also the standard is 230 V few decades.








If you used half way /by diodes - reclifiers/ its just similar for Switch Mode Power Supply, but motors wouldn`t works. In that case is DC not AC current. 



Elvandil said:


> The frequency will be in the range of 50-60 Hz and that will transform fine in your power supply. The frequency varies all day, anyway. The power company lowers it under load to reduce the demand slightly, and then increases it at night to get all the clocks running on time again. A variation of a few Hz will make no difference. Power companies have recently agreed to drop the uniform 60 Hz nationwide to allow for intermittent solar and other sources of energy to connect to the grid more easily. That means that none of our clocks will ever be right again, but we still won't have excuses for lateness beyond a few seconds. We just won't be sending one huge, synchronized electromagnetic pulse into space any more for the aliens to see.


The *synchronicity* is very very yery important for power sources /plants/ and shift of central frequency is only in the promiles.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's the way my entire house is wired. 220V comes in and is split to 2x 110 for the outlets. Stove outlets are recombined 110 lines. 

This is AC - no diodes or rectifiers. And "synchronicity" is for Jungians.

I do it, have done it, measure it, and run a washing machine from it. 

I don't know where you are, but the system in my area is standard for the US, though there are other types of distribution in use (in particular, a 4-wire system where ground and neutral are separate).

But then, it also matters where the OP is located and what system is in use there.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> That's the way my entire house is wired. 220V comes in and is split to 2x 110 for the outlets. Stove outlets are recombined 110 lines.
> 
> This is AC - no diodes or rectifiers. And "synchronicity" is for Jungians.
> 
> ...


 *This is not three phase system !*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phase

Three phase system is rotation magnetic field, shifted in time.

In your case IMHO, this is split transformer 2 X 110 V two secondary coil and the ends is in symmetrical antiphase.
Just one phase! For that you have right,










but in the begining, your solution is not an answer 



codeboy_ said:


> I understand that 1 half of a 3 phase 220 equals a 120 line .....


You see?



Elvandil said:


> And "synchronicity" is for Jungians.


How yes now .

I`m from Nikola Tesla`s homeland.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

ARTETUREN said:


> I`m from Nikola Tesla`s homeland.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Ah. I see.

By the way, it was not me that mentioned the 3-phase system.

If he lives in North America, chances are that though he has a 3-wire system, it is not 3-phase, but split-phase. I assumed that he was incorrect about the 3-phase.

But I appreciatre your comments. I'm sure it was educational. 

Where would be the 110 in your scheme?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Ah. I see.
> 
> By the way, it was not me that mentioned the 3-phase system.
> 
> ...


Thx I appreciate You too.

Of course, but question is a different and he had mentioned Izrael. It`s not USA, yet .
Your advice is correct but not for this case.



codeboy said:


> Ok so here in about 1 month I am moving from the US to Israel for 6mnths-1yr to spend time with my fiance while she finishes here military service.


simplificity

Your "way" is one cylinder, but three phase is like three cylinder engine (three angle)


Elvandil said:


> Where would be the 110 in your scheme?


Only with transformer, 2:1 (or half) - easiest and the best solution. Gig with diode is something specifically, half wave.










no needed transformator


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, I overlooked the "Israel" part. Sorry. 

(Your use of the word "synchronicity" had correct semasiology in that I knew what you meant. Just joking with you. But common diction in the context would have been "synchronization".)


----------

